# Rabbit Cages



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

If anyone is in MA and looking for rabbit cages we have quite a few here. DD is all done with rabbits so we have a dozen or so to sell. They are very clean, no manure or hair or rusty wire. All are 1x1/2 14 gauge floors and 1" 16 gauge sides and top. Some have baby saver wire in the sides. All different size cages.


----------



## cathryn (Aug 7, 2005)

Do you have any cages still available.

If so, where are you in MA.


----------

